

Google bans porn on Google Glass - danso
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/03/tech/mobile/google-adult-glass/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
KMinshew
I would love to hear Cindy Gallop of <https://makelovenotporn.tv/> weigh in on
this!

------
DoubleCluster
How do you ban something on an open platform? Ah...

------
cultureulterior
See, this I have a problem with.

------
leephillips
"We don't allow Glassware content that contains nudity"

So no VR assistance for surgeons, reference material for medical students, art
museum guides, medical journals, ....

